# Which E-Commerce and site software do you use?



## arko (Jul 31, 2012)

Im just wondering which software people are using to run their online shops. In the past I have used Zencart, which I found quite restrained in terms of formulating your own themes. At the moment I am looking into some WordPress designs that are very attractive and incorporating a 3rd party billing software.
Which software are you using? Do you host your site yourself or have someone do it for you? Do you use free billing software or a paid version? There are so many possibilities at the moment it is hard to decide upon the most secure and stable. I would like to know what are the alternatives and what experiences, good or bad, you have had.
Thanks!
Ian


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

arko said:


> Im just wondering which software people are using to run their online shops. In the past I have used Zencart, which I found quite restrained in terms of formulating your own themes. At the moment I am looking into some WordPress designs that are very attractive and incorporating a 3rd party billing software.
> Which software are you using? Do you host your site yourself or have someone do it for you? Do you use free billing software or a paid version? There are so many possibilities at the moment it is hard to decide upon the most secure and stable. I would like to know what are the alternatives and what experiences, good or bad, you have had.
> Thanks!
> Ian


There are so many options available one can't begin to narrow it down but I am all about the free so I tend to stick to Zen cart, Opencart, Cubecart, Magento, and wordpress. I use paypal pro for billing, and I host my sites myself. I think all of the sites mentioned above are great, easy to use & set up even if you are a novice at coding. Out of the box it looks very generic but free themes and a little coding knowledge can make a huge difference. If you are good at coding, then you can achieve just about any look you want with either platform.


----------



## arko (Jul 31, 2012)

I host myself also. I am seriously thinking though to go with WP. They have some great themes and are very easy to edit. What benefits does PP pro have?


----------



## gorilladiver (Oct 25, 2011)

I use Magento for my site, steep learning curve but it does give you a lot of options.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

arko said:


> I host myself also. I am seriously thinking though to go with WP. They have some great themes and are very easy to edit. What benefits does PP pro have?


This is great, but they haven't more option. Wordpress is limited in editing. So try to create your own CMS which is highly editable.


----------



## tqualizerman (Dec 9, 2006)

Zen-Cart is very flexible template-wise. X-Cart, too (not free like ZC, but still inexpensive and tonnes of invaluable 3rd party addons), Magento (free I believe.)

Any of these would be a great option to start. How much do you know about the inner workings of PHP driven software and server stuff?


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

You can theme Zen Cart, Magento and any decent OS to whatever look you like. wouldn't switch to WP just because a theme was available for it.


----------



## Steamworx (Aug 1, 2012)

I've used Joomla/Virtuemart duo for years, but now I'm going to try Hikashop/Joomla on new projects. Whatever it is, it has to be open source.


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

I use Deconetwork


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Another good free one is opencart


----------



## arko (Jul 31, 2012)

Been a while since my last post. And thanks for the comments. I have been a tad ill so havent done a lot the last few months. I have now gone with Opencart and havinga ball with it. Will hopefully be able to showcase it soon!


----------



## BigRedThreads (Jan 17, 2013)

I used to WordPress to build my site. I purchased a theme from themforest and use the woocommerce plugin. WordPress is very easy to learn and there is usually a tutorial on the internet for anything you need to do. 

I use JustHost as my host. They have been very good and i have actually used the customer service a few times and got very good quick service.

I also use PayPal as my payment gateway. Its free until you use it and very easy to setup. They also will give you a free credit card reader for in-person purchases.


----------



## arko (Jul 31, 2012)

ShopperPress, another ecommerce setup plugin for WordPress, is also a handy gadget. Loads of templates that are easily edited, numerous payment gateways and recently they have addd more security tweaks.

BTW.... they actually gave you a Card-Reader?... now thats some service. Very useful if you have a real store to conduct your business!


----------



## BigRedThreads (Jan 17, 2013)

Well, its a portable reader for your iphone but still handy.

I have actually received calls from many other places offering free card readers as well since i opened the business. I think Texas has a program that gives new businesses card readers, too.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

arko said:


> .... they actually gave you a Card-Reader?... now thats some service. Very useful if you have a real store to conduct your business!


Everybody gives their mobile phone card readers away free. It's not just paypal.

If you have a real store, you'll probably not want to be using your mobile phone reader all day. The counter top or cash register type would be more practical.


----------



## Bears Signs (Jan 16, 2013)

Does anyone use volusion?


----------



## personalizeit3 (Feb 12, 2011)

I have googled and searched this site for a couple of months now and I am beyond ready to get started. I am starting to doubt my choices every time I read something new.  I have narrowed down my search (I think) to go daddy, 3d cart, big commerce... however... researching still zen cart and deconetwork.com. I monogram, print, bling and sell "gifty" items. It is not just a tshirt business. Wouldn't that automatically knock out deconetwork? I would love some input on any these hosting/layout sites mentioned. I am leaning toward 3d cart I think just because I know ppl that have used it and love it. They also have lots to look at on their site to explain everything. Just appears to be up to date with technology. Go daddy is of course well known, but you cannot view any layouts. There are no finished sites to look at and that concerns me. Has anyone used go daddy for their website layout and hosting?? Any help would be appreciated. 
Allison
Personalize It


----------



## BigRedThreads (Jan 17, 2013)

I originally bought my domain through GoDaddy. Then, i used JustHost to host the site. I remember GoDaddy trying to charge for email accounts and many other things that are straight included with JustHost (like unlimited email accounts).

I would google "best ecommerce sites" or "templates" and "shopping carts". There are tons of reviews from tons of people. If you keep seeing the same ones over and over they are probably decent. 

Finally, you just have to jump in and see for yourself to really know what is good and what isn't for your situation. Its not going to be the end of the world if you pick the wrong one. Again, WordPress is free, so it doesn't cost you anything to change templates or plugins (at least for the free ones).


----------



## personalizeit3 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank u!! I thing my biggest concern is I chose a site that was I thought a solid company 2 yrs ago and it ended up being just a one woman show. I just went to get tech support and her home page said she was closed until further notice due to family concerns. ;(. I am a very small business that is growing as my children get in school. it was just upsetting to start all over again. So thank u for taking time to reply. I will keep researching. Ty!
Allison 
Personalize It


----------

